# Looking for a cooking supply store.



## gblnking (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm looking to pick the brains of anyone from the Minnesota, Wisconsin, Iowa area's. I'm searching for a restraunt/kitchen supply store. (Discount warehouse) I mean beyond the normal department store. Any places come to mind? Thanks for any information.


----------



## web monkey (Jan 18, 2007)

Knifemerchant.com is great for knives and some cookware. There's an old guy who owns it (same guy always answers the phone, so I assume he owns it) and sounds like he's been cooking since the invention of fire.

Sam's Club has a great deal on some nice 8" teflon pans, packages of towels (bar mops) and cutting boards over in the commercial cooking section.

Looking for anything special?

Terry


----------



## john.com (Mar 2, 2008)

Kitchen Window is a brick and mortar store located in Minneapolis. Lots of cooks tools. Great window shopping.

Also quite a few Williams Sonoma stores around here too.

By the way, I'm new here (lurker) and registered just to answer your post.

:beer:last night


----------



## firerose0801 (Mar 6, 2008)

ARe you looking for somewhere you can physically go to or just someplace nearby so shipping isn't expensive?
American Restaurant Supply and Warehouse is in Minneapolis (I'm not sure if they have an online store at all though...)
However, most online restaurant supply stores will drop-ship anywhere, FSW has really good stuff (and a lot of it...although it may me slightly more expensive): Check them out:
FSW Restaurant Supply and Restaurant Equipment

Or you can always just run a quick search in Google for whatever you are specifically looking for. Are you looking to start a restaurant from scratch or just get some new supplies?


----------

